# How do you work registrations



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

When I received Jitterbugs papers they were already transfered into my name. What she did was when I picked up my doe I signed the transfer and she sent that in along with her application. So she paid for that and I didnt have to do so.

with Angie I received her papers and I paid to transfer them into my name. 

With the kids born from Sweet Pea I wanted to be able to give the actual AGS certificate to the new owners (obviously is more offical looking). I told them what they needed to do for the goat to be in their name and they have teh signed transfers by me.


I was curious how you do it. I liked being able to hand over the registration papers at the time of pick up. To have them already in the new owners name is cool when they receive it, but I wouldnt know how to accomplish that without doing as the above mentioned breeder did and waiting till I picked up the doe signed the papers and then she sent them in. Because if I send in the papers at the time of deposit then if they back out I have to have a transfer from them signed buy them to get them back into my name......could get sticky. 

So how do you work registrations? do you register the kid and then let the new owner transfer? or do you send in the application with the transfer and give the owner the papers when they arrive? or do you give them that application for registration with the signed transfer?


also how many of your let the buyer give their goat the name?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well so far I have been registering the kids and then giving people the bill of sale so they can transfer them. (Course you already know that :wink: ) With all the goats I've bought thats how it's been done to. I got the ags paper and the bill of sale so I could transfer into my name. 

Most people don't care if the wethers are registered around here so I just hand them over with no papers, but I do tattoo them still.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I added another question and a poll


It seems most logical that way to me.....since you are give them a price for a registered animal I feel it should be registered. 

I didnt mind getting Jitterbugs papers later........though if it was show season I would have said something and felt otherwise. because until they are 6 months old they can be in the previous owners name.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

If I get a buyer before I name them then the buyer can name them. Otherwise I just pick a name. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

and then the buyer can come up with nicknames :greengrin:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Most of mine are registered already at point of sale. 

Two methods: If the animal is cheap, I then sign the back of the rego certificate for the transfer, and give them the paperwork, it is up to them to send it in for transfer. That way, if I am selling an animal cheap the buyer pays for the transfer. 

If the animal is a higher priced/quality animal, include transfer in the purchase price, so we do the paperwork, I keep it, send it off, and the registry sends it on to the new owner, perhaps a couple weeks after they got their goat.

The majority of mine are already named and reg'd. Sometimes, when people buy a young animal that I havent registered yet, I fill in the rego form and sign it and let them send it in, that way they can choose their name, in this case they pay for the rego. I dont do this often though.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

To me the registered name is entirely different from what a goat is actually CALLED... for instance, Demi's registered name is Bawnowlaig Zaine. But. I'm never going to call her that, and besides, I wanted to choose her name. 

So I will register all my kids what I want to register them... and then the new owner can nickname them what they like. For instance, I registered HH Chione - and her new owners nicknamed her "Katie". Which is fine by me :wink: 

I havent registered Isa yet cause I'm lazy so it'll cost me twice as much... and dont really have any particular hurry as heck, no one wants to buy her yet :roll:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

When I sell/buy, I like to have the papers available, fully filled out in my info for them to take with. With kids I know I'm going to sell, I would not name, and let them choose, as I would have the herdname filled in. 

If someone had a deposit on a specific kid, I would let them name the kid, if already unnamed.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great questions Stacey! I was wondering the same myself! lol

Of course when I bought Binky, I just had to transfer her, now with Chief, I filled out the signed registration form and chose his name, then sent it in.

I do think it's a bit more "professional" to have that certificate ready to transfer with the bill of sale, and as you said, they are paying for a registered gat as opposed to a "registerable" one.

I think it would be easier for me to register kids in both registries before they are sold...easier on the owners to transfer also.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I have done all of your poll Stacey.
Your 3rd paragraph was good.I think it was the 3rd, having to do with deposit, transfer & party backing out. I wait till they pay in full at pick up time then do transfer. 

I usually have names all picked out, but in one case a buyer came & wanted to name her so thats what she got on her papers...it still had my farm name & the sires initials in front of her name. So then, if someone comes along with all the money before goat is ready to leave and picks out some horrendous name (not in this case)
Transfer $ is already covered in the sale price. 
I dont know how the association you belong to works, but with ABGA when the papers are transferred they send the transfer papers to new owner. 
Gosh half my herd has nicknames.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

RunAround said:


> If I get a buyer before I name them then the buyer can name them. Otherwise I just pick a name. :wink:


that's what i do.. usually i just do the registration applications and not the actual certificate. mainly because i feel that if i'm registering an animal it's one i want to keep in my herd, which usually means i'll name them

but if they are going to name it i just give them the applications and transfer stuff when they pay for the animal..


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

For me it depends on the time of sale. If the kid is reserved then i give them a registration application already filled out, signed and ready to go. If i have the kid for a while i usually end up registereing and therefore naming it. If i take the kid to a show it has to have be registered. 
When i sell animals, unless the animal is paid for in full cash up front they dont get the registration papers right off. I hold them until either payments are done or the check clears the bank. This is only for my own personal safety.
beth


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Interesting topic. Normally up to this point, all kids I've bought and all kids I've sold came with applications. Only on a rare occasion did I get a registration certificate with a kid I purchased. I figured it was really weird too when I did seeing as how I've bought quite a lot of kids from different breeders all around and always got applications. That being said, I want most of my kids to be ADGA from here on out and out of all the kids I sold this year the only ones who managed to be ADGA registered were the ones I sent it. In conjunction with ADGAs increase in rates again... and my proving bucks etc. I've decided to go ahead and finish out my adult goats and get all ADGA registered and will from here on out send kids into ADGA. I like the online registration option with ADGA and have used it in the past year. So from here on out I'll send all kids into ADGA at least. Depending on circumstances they may go into more registries. 

I never have and never intend to send goats registration in for buyers to put the goat in their name. Especially with new buyers they often have no clue how registration works and that's a good tool for them to get use to anyway. 

So anyway, kids this year will be ADGA with AGS and NDGA applications. 

Adult animals are always their registration with transfers. I send whatever they have. Ie: if a doe is only AGS then I send her AGS with transfer. If she's triple then triple papers with transfers. I've bought a doe in the past who was sold to me with AGS papers but as it turned out later she was also NDGA. Previous owner had no NDGA papers for her. Lucky for me though, a photo copy of the AGS in my name was all it took to get her NDGA papers but I hate people who are careless with goats registration. So much easier to keep it all up and neat and its incredibly easy to sell them like that.

Oh another thing you mentioned on the poll was naming. I give all buyers the option to name their kids if they like. This year seeing as how I am submitting kids before they leave with ADGA it really will be important to know the names before I send them in. Normally though, if a kid is born and doesn't already have an interested party or I keep it and later decide to sell it, I've already named it by that point. Last year it wouldn't have been a problem really to change it. But this year with me ADGA registering kids online it will be.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

What I do is most of the time buyers don't get the papers unless they come up with the money upfront(like if they pay in cash) If they pay in check then they get the papers mailed to them after the check clears. For kids, I usually don't have any reservations on them so I just take care of naming and registering them myself.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The few "registered" kids that were born on the ranch last year (5 kids) all went to unregistered homes or passed away in the lightning storm when the horses broke through.

For the ones that were sold - they have the option of purchasing papers up until the kids are 1 year old. At that time they will be given the application and transfers, as they were not purchased registered.

Now this year ALL minis are registered with NMGA and AGS (when applicable). NMGA will be completed before leaving the farm with a tattoo and be given a transfer paper to place the goat into their name if they would like. AGS papers - more then likely will be completed and will be accompanied by a transfer paper so they only have to do the transfer.

The only time that they would only receive copies of the applications and no tattoo is if they leave as a bottle baby, but they have the choice of bringing the kid/s back for the tattoo. They will then receive the registration and transfers in the mail when they come back.

As to naming the goatie - I name my goats their registered names. I don't give the option, because I follow a theme, and that way, I know exactly what year they were born and to which sire. So for like "turner". His registered name was SLR Minis G Lil Turner. Call name "Turner". SLR Minis is the herd name (obviously - hehehe) "G" stands for Gabriel (his sire) and Lil Turner is a bay on the lake that I live on, so I know he was an 2008 kid. Just makes it easier for tracking for me, in case the tattoo rubs off or what ever.

My kids are usually named within days of being born if not within hours.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

If the kids aren't already registered when I sell them, I have their application filled out and ready to be sent in so all the buyer has to do is fill in their information and send it in. If they aren't already registered, the buyer gets to name them. 

If they are registered, I sign the transfer part and the buyer is responsible for sending in the papers and getting the goat transfered into their name.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Goats have to be paid in full here to be picked up so papers are given at the time of pick-up. 

A registered kid does not have the option of being purchased without papers. They come with papers here. If you trash them that's your choice, but that's a hefty price to pay for no papers. 

Buck kids not intended to be bucks are wethered. Rarely do we ever sell buck kids without papers. This year we won't be at all.


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

I just fill out all the info on myself and the goat on the application and transfer and sign. I put my herd name in the spot for the goat's name and they can finish it with whatever name they choose for the goat but I know it's getting my herd name. It states in my sales policies that it is the buyer's responsibility to register and transfer any goats bought as soon as possible after purchase. My kids are sold as "registerable" not "registered". If it's a goat that is already registered then I just sign the transfer but it is up to them to mail it in with the fees. It's only like $4.50 to transfer a goat through the ADGA so they should be able to do that themselves.


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

I used to register all my doelings. I used to show a bunch of them in two ADGA shows and then pick the ones who did the best to keep for myself. I got tired of clipping and showing all those kids, so last year, I only registered a few. With the ones I sold, I offered registration applications. After checking my goat info on the ADGA website, I realized that few of the buyers had actually transferred the goats to their name. Most just bought them for commercial or family milkers. I can't see spending all that money to register them when it appears most folks don't care. If they want to register their kids, applications are provided. With adults that I sell, all are registered as I register anyone who kids here. As for naming them, if they are sold registered, I choose the name. If they pay for registration, they can pick what they name the kids. That's always been the way it's been done by my freinds when I've bought goats from them as well.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

goatkid said:


> I used to register all my doelings. I used to show a bunch of them in two ADGA shows and then pick the ones who did the best to keep for myself. I got tired of clipping and showing all those kids, so last year, I only registered a few. With the ones I sold, I offered registration applications. After checking my goat info on the ADGA website, I realized that few of the buyers had actually transferred the goats to their name. Most just bought them for commercial or family milkers. I can't see spending all that money to register them when it appears most folks don't care. If they want to register their kids, applications are provided. With adults that I sell, all are registered as I register anyone who kids here. As for naming them, if they are sold registered, I choose the name. If they pay for registration, they can pick what they name the kids. That's always been the way it's been done by my freinds when I've bought goats from them as well.


You made some very good points. Thanks for sharing. I may rethink my registering all kids thing then. I can see where you're coming from on that and with the price increase with ADGA, it really will add up soon.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Mostly, I just fill out the applications and give it to the new owner. I think this year though, I will be registering kids with AGS and giving them their application for ADGA. It adds up fast with ADGA, but I love that AGS has their prices lower.

I noticed with our Pygmy goats, I'd look on the herdbook and it shows that I have something like 10 Pygmies, and we only have three. I had 10 at one time, but no one transferred the goat to their name. So, some people really just don't care.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

I fill out the application for registration but leave the 'sold to' section blank so they can fill in their own information (I've been know to spell names, cites etc wrong :greengrin: ) I will sometimes leave the description and/or ears section for them to fill out if I think they may change.

As for names, I usually name most of the kids born here, but leave the name section of the application blank (besides my herdname) so they can choose their own registered name. I will let them know what I've been calling the kid and if I had ideas for a registered name, but the final decision is up to them. I purchased a dry yearling once. They called her 'Chewy'. When I got the papers and saw the registered name was 'Pair-A-Does Erotic Infatuation'..... I REALLY wanted to change that name. ADGA of course said 'nope!' We were stuck with that name. So, I'd rather let the buyers choose if they like the name of the goat they buy, if not, they can call it whatever they want. Of course if they buy an adult that is already registered - they're stuck with the name. :greengrin:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

eliya said:


> 'Pair-A-Does Erotic Infatuation'


 :shocked:

GULP


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

keren said:


> eliya said:
> 
> 
> > 'Pair-A-Does Erotic Infatuation'
> ...


That's right. :shocked: I like to come up with names but I draw the line on things like that.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

I know. I was NOT very happy. I guess she was from a set of quads or quints. But still I thought the name was quite inappropriate. Her name never made it to any of my goat's pedigrees as she hung herself before her quarintine period was even over. :hammer: :sigh: :hair: Stupid Nubians! I still love 'em though!


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

I have gotten animals that the breeder sent in the papers after the animal was paid for and was included in the price of the animal. Most of the time I have been given the application made out with the transfer part filled out for me to send in and get the registration. If you want a specific name on that animal then the breeder should fill out the paperwork and send it in!! Buyers have scatched out names and changed them. That just the way people are sometimes!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Not just Nubians, I've had a Nigerian hang herself in a stall. New doe, hadn't had her a week yet. Needless to say we were upset. She had massive potential.


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

A few years ago, I bought a buckling from a very religious woman. She wanted his name to be John 3:16. I did not care for that name. It kinda sounded like God's son was a goat, so I asked that his name be Gabriel instead. Still biblical and in tune with her herd name, but it seemed more appropriate. She allowed me to register him as Gabriel, but my hubby doesn't forget. He still refers to Gabriel as "the Jesus Goat".


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

ok got a ? my goats are from a local breeder here in NC.My thing is after she put her name on the register papers I have only 11 spaces so not much chance to give good name.With and when I have kids for sale ray: can I abbreviate the name of my farm to give new owners a couple of extea spaces or should I just name them and register them.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

When you register your herdname you have to enter it exactly how it will be used for your goats names. So for example: My herdname is SGM my farm name is Sweet Gum Minis. If I had registered Sweet Gum Minis I would have to put that on every kid's application. However for me Sweet Gum was taken so SGM is my herdname. That leaves lots of room for names. 

Also, if you want to put 's etc on there you have to do that when you submit it. For example, if you want the kid's name to be SGM's Mr. Fancy Pants then when you submit your application you'd have to enter your herdname as SGM's. Make since?


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok that make alot of sence thank you for the info will do.


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Almost all of our stock is registered and the association requires the seller to do all the paperwork, not the buyer. Our kids get names when they are born, all beginning with the same letter each year, so if someone calls who bought a kid and tells me their name, I know immediately what year's crop that kid came from. Doesn't mean they don't give them their own "barn" names when they take them home, though. Also, the association will issue a new registration certificate with a name change for $10.00, so if someone really hates what is on the certificate, they can always change it (as I did for a buck who came with nothing but numbers for a name!).


----------

